
Ask HN: Where can I find AI/ML math resources? - acobster
I&#x27;m diving into artificial intelligence and machine learning. In preparation for auditing a course in the spring, I want to focus on understanding as much of the math behind it as I can over the next few months. The professor who&#x27;ll be teaching the course recommended I brush up on the following:<p>* discrete mathematics (set theory, counting, etc.)<p>* vectors and matrices<p>* a basic primer on probability and stats<p>(She also included concepts from basic calculus, but I&#x27;m not including those because I feel pretty comfortable reviewing that stuff.)<p>I&#x27;m looking for lecture videos, texts, and maybe some tutorials. Yes, I know how to google this stuff, but I&#x27;m seeing if folks can help me identify the really top-notch stuff. Thanks!
======
ignasl
khanacademy.com

~~~
acobster
Wow. To be totally honest, I expected to get a little more feedback than this,
but it seems like Khan Academy is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for! I
can't believe I'd never seen it before, thanks. :)

